

Can software eat poverty? 60k spent per fam in poverty? Wth? - consultutah
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/over-60000-welfare-spentper-household-poverty_657889.html

======
consultutah
Sorry, I don't have a solution here. I just find it insane that we spend that
much and the families we are trying to help get so little. I fully understand
that a lot of people are getting paid along the way with that 60k, but most of
those people could do other jobs as well.

Anyone have have big ideas on how to fix this?

